# HOW TO GET FSC file?



## leoniverson (Jul 21, 2013)

How to get the fsc file (DE) of my car? What software and hardware I need . Thanks.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Check out the sticky in this group. You would need an Ethernet - ODB2 cable and Esys. Thers is also a software called SWID Reader, which comes in 2 flavours. Once for CIC (1b file) and a newer one for NBT (De file). 

There is also a thread on how to read the DE file with ESYS in this group...

Please take the time to read a bit here, use the stickies and the search engine.


----------



## leoniverson (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Check out the sticky in this group. You would need an Ethernet - ODB2 cable and Esys. Thers is also a software called SWID Reader, which comes in 2 flavours. Once for CIC (1b file) and a newer one for NBT (De file).
> 
> There is also a thread on how to read the DE file with ESYS in this group...
> 
> Please take the time to read a bit here, use the stickies and the search engine.


thanks. I'm trying to find the way!-.-

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For CIC 1B File:









For NBT, change Base Variant to HU_NBT, and Application Number to 0xDE.


----------

